# Possible Social Anxiety Cure??



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

My friend Dave who also suffers from SA, tells me all about how he recently purchased a product called "Ultimate Anxiety Relief" and he's like a different person. He actually went down to 42nd street and went out to the clubs after his first day of taking it. I just met up with dave tonight and i noticed a change in the way he acts, he was much more mellow but cool, stopped stuterring, and sounds really confident. This coming from a guy who's idea of a party was getting drunk enough to go to the grocery store to buy some more beer. I'm in total shock right now, and just placed on order for it. The problem is it costed me $45! with shipping and handling. I guess it's worth a try if it got him out the house. I'm really excited right now! Has anybody else tried this product and is this the miracle cure that alters the confidence levels and SA with it? :stu


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The Ingredients Of 
Ultimate Anxiety Relief™ are:


Valerian Root 
Passion Flower 
Ginkgo Biloba
Schizandra
St. Johns Wort
L-Tyrosine
Chamomile Extract
Jujube Seed
Vitamin B-6
Vitamin B-12
Vitamin C

Taken from their website.


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> The Ingredients Of
> Ultimate Anxiety Relief™ are:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... :int

I can't help but say I am intrigued if this would work. Valerian root, Schizandra, and Jujube Seed are'nt supplements I recognize.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Anyone try phenibut powder? It seems to help me a lot. I tried to post about it on here, but noone seemed interested so I stopped posting updates.

http://www.1fast400.com/?ingredients_id=64


----------



## warrior (Jul 13, 2005)

How does phenibut powder make you feel, are there any side effects, and have you built up a tolerance to it? Thanks.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Here are the posts from when i first started using it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=35255

Yes, there is a tolerance that builds if you use it everyday. But, the tolerance does go down when you stop. After experimenting, I now take it 2 times during the workweek (about 2.5 grams). This seems to work.

The feeling now is more in actions. I start conversations, and talk without over-analyzing what im going to say. Also, I feel extremely focused at work, and more organized in my head. I haven't had any side effects.


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

If you have the courage, ask your friend for a couple of the tablets, and try them out.
Some supplements (and herbs) work great for some people, but have barely any effect for others.


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

Update: I went over to dave's house around 11:30 am, his whole basement "space" was re-arranged and cleaned up. I said what happened?! He said he'd woke up around 6 in the morning and got really motivated, then took another pill and did the whole space. He says it's "Feng swee?" Alot of red in the apartment and it looks less cluttered. I like his attitude and it's starting to rub off on me. Got me going to start making some adjustments in my room. When i go to his basement tommorow i'll ask for his permission to try one. Have to wait three more days for mines to come in the mail. He says he's going down to times square to watch the ball drop. SA NIGHTMARE! If it's a placebo effect, it's doing a wonderful job on him.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow! That's great...even if it is just a placebo effect.

If he believes it works, then perhaps it does.

It's amazing what we can do when we believe we can.

Star


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, that's kinda crazy that it worked so effectively given his prior situation. It would be interesting to hear results from others who have experience with this as well.


----------



## sedaty (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi anxiety 22,
when you get your product please post your results. I'm really interested in this product.
What is your friend doing? Is he still " high"  ?
Are the results still there?

sedaty


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, it'd be nice to know how your friend Dave is doing after a while and hear about your own experience with the supplement...


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

The verdict is in and i must say that i haven't the same results as dave has or at least not yet. :stu .While, i have been going out and i do feel it makes me more mentally sharp, the effect has not been an SA altering one. However, it does say that it's supposed to take 1-2 weeks to take effect. I've only taken for 3 days. Plus it also has two extra ingredients of "peppermint" and "5HTP". Dave, on the other hand tells me to increase the amount from 2 to 3 per day, plus he drinks it with water then milk. He's back to normal as he says. Sedaty, i wish i could have his "high" lol. It must be a placebo effect to have worked so well for him. I DON"T reccomend buying this supplement, much too expensive, but as the fine print says "individual results may vary". Will return the product and go the medical route.


----------



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

This may seem like a silly question, but if you develop a tolerance for it, can't you just take more of it to get the desired effects...like you would with alcohol or caffeine?


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

seph said:


> Here are the posts from when i first started using it.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=35255
> 
> ...


After reading about your experience I have bought phenibut powder of 1fast400 and am anxious to get started. But I have some questions.

Should I start with a small dose and tried to build up, or should I try to avoid tolerence problems by starting with a larger dose?

I have read most people go with a 2 week on 2 week off schedule, do you do that? If so do you have any consistent results, or does your mood change week to week.

If you only take it two times per week, does it have any effect on the days you don't take it?

How do you measure it? How do you take it?

In the other thread you ended taking between 1/2 and 1 gram every work day. Why did you stop that?

Have you noticed any side effects? 
Have you tried quitting? Have you notices any withdraw/addiction symptoms.

*Notice:* These are just general questions. I am really looking for your, and anybody else with phenibut experience, observations. Anything you think is important please say.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry, i didnt see this post before. I see you found my other post though. Did I answer your questions? If not let me know.


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 22, 2005)

delete


----------

